# Venuto al mondo



## Horny (12 Giugno 2015)

non sono certa la definirei una disquisizione culturale ma
stamattina, al risveglio, invece dei soliti pensieri :carneval::unhappy:
mi viene all'improvviso :carneval::carneval: alla mente questo libro.
qualcuno lo ha letto?
pareri?
letto qualche anno fa.
in qualche modo mi ha toccata.
l'autrice non mi entusiasmava, peraltro.
la trama mi pareva forzata.
eppure da stasera lo rileggo.
anche se mi spiace mollare un attimo il libro in corso
(Grotesque di Natsuo Kirino, tutt'altro genere,
adattissimo a me, mi rilassa un casino....).

perché ho bisogno di piangere.
sono troppi mesi che non piango.
e so che mi farà piangere.

un libro in grado di muoverti
qualcosa dentro è un buon libro?

ps
intanto auguri al mio Pietro,
venuto al mondo 11 anni fa


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> non sono certa la definirei una disquisizione culturale ma
> stamattina, al risveglio, invece dei soliti pensieri :carneval::unhappy:
> mi viene all'improvviso :carneval::carneval: alla mente questo libro.
> qualcuno lo ha letto?
> ...


AUGURISSSIMISSIMISSIMI al tuo tesoro  ...il libro non l'ho letto


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> non sono certa la definirei una disquisizione culturale ma
> stamattina, al risveglio, invece dei soliti pensieri :carneval::unhappy:
> mi viene all'improvviso :carneval::carneval: alla mente questo libro.
> qualcuno lo ha letto?
> ...


ho letto tutto della mazzantini e questo in particolare mi ha colpita.
u grande bacio al tuo pietro, benvenuto al mondo


----------



## Fantastica (12 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho letto tutto della mazzantini e questo in particolare mi ha colpita.
> u grande bacio al tuo pietro, benvenuto al mondo


Madonna (cit.)


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Madonna (cit.)


già sai


----------



## Eratò (12 Giugno 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> non sono certa la definirei una disquisizione culturale ma
> stamattina, al risveglio, invece dei soliti pensieri :carneval::unhappy:
> mi viene all'improvviso :carneval::carneval: alla mente questo libro.
> qualcuno lo ha letto?
> ...


Auguriiiiii a Pietro!:cincin:Il libro di cui parli non l'ho letto...son appassionata di gialli


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> non sono certa la definirei una disquisizione culturale ma
> stamattina, al risveglio, invece dei soliti pensieri :carneval::unhappy:
> mi viene all'improvviso :carneval::carneval: alla mente questo libro.
> qualcuno lo ha letto?
> ...


ma tu, gemma...a che punto sei del tuo viaggio interiore?


----------



## Horny (12 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu, gemma...a che punto sei del tuo viaggio interiore?


eh.....appunto



Eratò ha detto:


> Auguriiiiii a Pietro!:cincin:Il libro di cui parli non l'ho letto...son appassionata di gialli


grazie cara ,
che autori ti piacciono di gialli?
che genere?
io sono stata appassionata sino
alla nascita di mio figlio, poi meno.
del giallo classico, intendo.



Minerva ha detto:


> ho letto tutto della mazzantini e questo in particolare mi ha colpita.
> u grande bacio al tuo pietro, benvenuto al mondo


ma chi l'avrebbe mai detto.....



Fiammetta ha detto:


> AUGURISSSIMISSIMISSIMI al tuo tesoro  ...il libro non l'ho letto


non so che genere preferisci.
questo non era del mio.
quindi te lo consiglio.
da una visione non scontata dei rapporti umani.



Minerva ha detto:


> già sai


io no


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2015)

Ho visto il film nella versione breve, un po' confusa. Il figlio è frutto di uno stupro mentre lui credo che sia il risultato di un tradimento.
Mi pare di ricordare.
E sì i figli so' figli e i figli non si pagano, come diceva Filumena.
Un essere umano vale in sé. Non conta chi sono i genitori.
Auguri a tuo figlio che ha lasciato l'infanzia.


----------



## Horny (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho visto il film nella versione breve, un po' confusa. Il figlio è frutto di uno stupro mentre lui credo che sia il risultato di un tradimento.
> Mi pare di ricordare.
> E sì i figli so' figli e i figli non si pagano, come diceva Filumena.
> Un essere umano vale in sé. Non conta chi sono i genitori.
> Auguri a tuo figlio che ha lasciato l'infanzia.


non ho visto il film.
nel libro lei crede che pietro, il figlio desiderato soprattutto da lei, sterile,
sia figlio biologico del compagno morto e di una amica 'donatrice' a pagamento,
frutto di un rapporto sessuale organizzato al fine del concepimento.
pensa però anche che lui di questa ragazza si sia poi innamorato.
invece scopre che la donna è stata stuprata,
e diverse posso essere le ragioni per cui lui le è rimasto accanto i mesi prima di morire.
rimane un finale abbastanza aperto, secondo me, e questo mi piace.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> non ho visto il film.
> nel libro lei crede che pietro, il figlio desiderato soprattutto da lei, sterile,
> sia figlio biologico del compagno morto e di una amica 'donatrice' a pagamento,
> frutto di un rapporto sessuale organizzato al fine del concepimento.
> ...


Vedi? Ricordavo male.

Ma il significato è lo stesso.


----------



## Horny (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi? Ricordavo male.
> 
> Ma il significato è lo stesso.


si, i figli non si pagano, col danaro,
ma si pagano, in altri termini.
ha voluto il figlio più di quanto volesse lui.
pare una storia che si ripete.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2015)

per arrivare alla verità di cui parlate c'è tutto un percorso doloroso e coinvolgente in una sarajevo dilaniata e stuprata.
con dispiacere  di fantastica consiglio splendore dove l'autrice racconta un amore omosessuale, sarebbe meglio dire un amore e basta , vissuto a tratti durante la vita parallela di due uomini .
ci sono riflessioni di grande profondità , per nulla banali .ho l'impressione che la parentela con l'attore e il successo televisivo di non ti muovere abbiano dato alla scrittrice una contropubblicità che fa storcere il naso distraendo dai contenuti reali di cui è portatrice .
io che sono onnivora e che non ho pregiudizi con nessuna forma d'arte che sia un disegno su un muro, la canzone di un rapper,un buon prodotto pubblicitario ...un grande classico russo la trovo molto interessante.


----------



## Zod (12 Giugno 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> non sono certa la definirei una disquisizione culturale ma
> stamattina, al risveglio, invece dei soliti pensieri :carneval::unhappy:
> mi viene all'improvviso :carneval::carneval: alla mente questo libro.
> qualcuno lo ha letto?
> ...


Augurissimi a Pietro! E tu basta piangere, cerca il divertimento, non lasciare spazio alla tristezza, non serve a nulla piangere. Non so di dove sei ma fatevi un bel giretto in qualche parco sulle montagne russe, tipo Gardaland. Pensa a divertirti, non a piangere.

Edit: poi le donne tristi acchiappano meno


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

Auguriiiiii


----------



## Fantastica (12 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per arrivare alla verità di cui parlate c'è tutto un percorso doloroso e coinvolgente in una sarajevo dilaniata e stuprata.
> con dispiacere  di fantastica consiglio splendore dove l'autrice racconta un amore omosessuale, sarebbe meglio dire un amore e basta , vissuto a tratti durante la vita parallela di due uomini .
> ci sono riflessioni di grande profondità , per nulla banali .ho l'impressione che la parentela con l'attore e il successo televisivo di non ti muovere abbiano dato alla scrittrice una contropubblicità che fa storcere il naso distraendo dai contenuti reali di cui è portatrice .
> io che sono onnivora e che non ho pregiudizi con nessuna forma d'arte che sia un disegno su un muro, la canzone di un rapper,un buon prodotto pubblicitario ...un grande classico russo la trovo molto interessante.


E' un limite che mi riconosco: non riesco a essere onnivora in fatto di libri. Di film sì, di arte o scarabocchi ni, di libri no; semplicemente, se una frase non "consuona" con me, provo un fastidio fisico. Lo _stile_ della Mazzantini mi dà questa sensazione, e non ce la faccio. Ripeto: limite, limite mio. A proposito di amore (omosessuale, ma è secondario), la cosa migliore l'ha scritta Pier Vittorio Tondelli buonanima, prima di morire troppo giovane: "Camere separate".


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2015)

Ma tutte onnivore in fatto di libri epperò leggete le peggio merdate e palesate continuamente scemenza. Minni li muerti tua, leggi Solomon Kane invece di tutta st'arte in multimedia che non ci capisci un cazzo, non ragioni per un cazzo e vaffanculo, anche. Quell'altra che legge il libro pe piagne. Vecchie ritardate.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> grazie cara ,
> che autori ti piacciono di gialli?
> che genere?
> io sono stata appassionata sino
> ...


Wulf Dorn e Jeffery Deaver son i miei preferiti...


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Wulf Dorn e Jeffery Deaver son i miei preferiti...


L'undicesima carta lo hai letto?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Giugno 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> non sono certa la definirei una disquisizione culturale ma
> stamattina, al risveglio, invece dei soliti pensieri :carneval::unhappy:
> mi viene all'improvviso :carneval::carneval: alla mente questo libro.
> qualcuno lo ha letto?
> ...


Auguri a Pietro.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> L'undicesima carta lo hai letto?


No...ho letto l'Undicesima ora di Patterson..Ma l'Undicesima carta qual'è?


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2015)

Scusa la dodicesima carta... di deaver


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Scusa la dodicesima carta... di deaver


No ma mi hai dato un buon suggerimento.Ho letto l'Ombra del Collezionista,la Finestra rotta ,la Luna fredda,la Lacrima del Diavolo...Ti consiglio Phobia di Dorn.Inerente anche alla tematica del forum...


----------



## Horny (13 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Augurissimi a Pietro! E tu basta piangere, cerca il divertimento, non lasciare spazio alla tristezza, non serve a nulla piangere. Non so di dove sei ma fatevi un bel giretto in qualche parco sulle montagne russe, tipo Gardaland. Pensa a divertirti, non a piangere.
> 
> Edit: poi le donne tristi acchiappano meno


ciao, grazie.
no ma io non piango mai, penso.
il pianto una tantum è liberatorio.

reedit: si, ma io ormai non acchiappo per altre ragioni


----------



## Horny (13 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' un limite che mi riconosco: non riesco a essere onnivora in fatto di libri. Di film sì, di arte o scarabocchi ni, di libri no; semplicemente, se una frase non "consuona" con me, provo un fastidio fisico. Lo _stile_ della Mazzantini mi dà questa sensazione, e non ce la faccio. Ripeto: limite, limite mio. A proposito di amore (omosessuale, ma è secondario), la cosa migliore l'ha scritta Pier Vittorio Tondelli buonanima, prima di morire troppo giovane: "Camere separate".


anche a me, come dicevo, non piace il suo stile.
citavo proprio un esempio dello stile che invece prediligo.
che è, se vuoi l'esempio perfetto, quello di Faber, soprattutto in 
A voce nuda.
tu lo hai letto questo libro della mazzantini?


----------



## Horny (13 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tutte onnivore in fatto di libri epperò leggete le peggio merdate e palesate continuamente scemenza. Minni li muerti tua, leggi Solomon Kane invece di tutta st'arte in multimedia che non ci capisci un cazzo, non ragioni per un cazzo e vaffanculo, anche. Quell'altra che legge il libro pe piagne. Vecchie ritardate.



caro jb,
che osservazione superficiale.....
non è che forse non hai studiato a 
sufficienza i classici?

per una persona molto trattenuta
piangere è una esperienza piuttosto sgradevole,
per quello io evito come la peste.


----------



## Zod (13 Giugno 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ciao, grazie.
> no ma io non piango mai, penso.
> il pianto una tantum è liberatorio.
> 
> reedit: si, ma io ormai non acchiappo per altre ragioni


Tutte acchiappate se lo volete, fidati. Ho visto donne molto lontane dal senso comune di bellezza fare stragi di uomini, con la loro positività, il loro sorriso sempre presente, e forse la davano pure credo non ho approfondito. Ed altre strafighe che si voltavano tutti a guardarle ma nessuno ci scambiava parola, e chi ci provava si allontanava subito.


----------



## Horny (13 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per arrivare alla verità di cui parlate c'è tutto un percorso doloroso e coinvolgente in una sarajevo dilaniata e stuprata.
> con dispiacere  di fantastica consiglio splendore dove l'autrice racconta un amore omosessuale, sarebbe meglio dire un amore e basta , vissuto a tratti durante la vita parallela di due uomini .
> ci sono riflessioni di grande profondità , per nulla banali .ho l'impressione che la parentela con l'attore e il successo televisivo di non ti muovere abbiano dato alla scrittrice una contropubblicità che fa storcere il naso distraendo dai contenuti reali di cui è portatrice .
> io che sono onnivora e che non ho pregiudizi con nessuna forma d'arte che sia un disegno su un muro, la canzone di un rapper,un buon prodotto pubblicitario ...un grande classico russo la trovo molto interessante.


si, ma non è l'ambientazione, ad avermi colpita.
piuttosto il modo in cui emerge il sentire.

più della parentela, il fatto che scriva già con l'intento
di farci un film.
per me fanno bene a monetizzare.
a Fantastica il libro piacerebbe.
a jb no. 
privo di uomini alfa.
e gemma.....una disagiata.


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Giugno 2015)

La Mazzantini diciamo che non mi fa impazzire. Questo non l'ho - scientemente - letto. "Non ti muovere" - del quale ho apprezzato (nel senso di "subìto") il film, per me e venuto assai meglio in pellicola. "Splendore", che mi hanno regalato, l'ho trovato un pugno nello stomaco. Parte troppo politically correct, e il rischio - per me - era di fermarmi dopo poco. Ammetto che se lo finisci, quando chiudi ti lascia l'amaro in bocca e delle riflessioni.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> La Mazzantini diciamo che non mi fa impazzire. Questo non l'ho - scientemente - letto. "Non ti muovere" - del quale ho apprezzato (nel senso di "subìto") il film, per me e venuto assai meglio in pellicola. "Splendore", che mi hanno regalato, l'ho trovato un pugno nello stomaco. Parte troppo politically correct, e il rischio - per me - era di fermarmi dopo poco. Ammetto che se lo finisci, quando chiudi ti lascia l'amaro in bocca e delle riflessioni.


Della Mazzantini ho letto solo "Non ti muovere", letto a seguito del film che mi ha particolarmente colpita.
Ho preferito di gran lunga il film.


----------



## Horny (13 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> La Mazzantini diciamo che non mi fa impazzire. Questo non l'ho - scientemente - letto. "Non ti muovere" - del quale ho apprezzato (nel senso di "subìto") il film, per me e venuto assai meglio in pellicola. "Splendore", che mi hanno regalato, l'ho trovato un pugno nello stomaco. Parte troppo politically correct, e il rischio - per me - era di fermarmi dopo poco. Ammetto che se lo finisci, quando chiudi ti lascia l'amaro in bocca e delle riflessioni.


scientemente perché?
io la Mazzantini non la consideravo proprio,
dopo aver letto una decina di pagine (saltando) di non ti muovere
alla cassa del supermercato.
ho comprato questo perché la gente che conosco ne parlava male.
nel durante ho avuto più di un moto di irritazione (la trama a volte 
risulta ridondante, e il contesto pure), alla fine sono giunta
alla tua stessa conclusione


----------



## Horny (13 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Della Mazzantini ho letto solo "Non ti muovere", letto a seguito del film che mi ha particolarmente colpita.
> Ho preferito di gran lunga il film.


dopo che a 10 anni vidi la Valle dell'Eden,
e mi rovinò il libro, letto in precedenza,
se un libro mi lascia qualcosa non vado a vedermi il film.
il contrario non mi capita.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Il libro non l'ho letto ma "Non ti muovere" non mi è piaciuto proprio....


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il libro non l'ho letto ma "Non ti muovere" non mi è piaciuto proprio....


Quel film non riesco a guardarlo con serenità.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quel film non riesco a guardarlo con serenità.


Ma io ci ho provato 2 volte perché ne parlavano bene..La prima mi son addormentata al inizio.La seconda l'ho visto tutto ma mi concentrai su Castellito inlove: )e non ci ho capito un cazzo...Son insenzzzzzibile.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

E scusa l'OT (giuro che la chiudo qui Horny ma sta roba non la posso raccontare altrove) :
parlando di maschi che mi piacciono.L'altro giorno sul autostrada c'era il furgone delle patatine S.Carlo con Cracco che mi "corteggiava" da tutte le porte.È un miracolo se non ho fatto tombola.....Ma che occhi!
Chiuso OT e scusa di nuovo.


----------



## Tradito? (13 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il libro non l'ho letto ma "Non ti muovere" non mi è piaciuto proprio....


Quoto, troppo angosciante


----------



## Zod (13 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E scusa l'OT (giuro che la chiudo qui Horny ma sta roba non la posso raccontare altrove) :
> parlando di maschi che mi piacciono.L'altro giorno sul autostrada c'era il furgone delle patatine S.Carlo con Cracco che mi "corteggiava" da tutte le porte.È un miracolo se non ho fatto tombola.....Ma che occhi!
> Chiuso OT e scusa di nuovo.


Ora che c'è Cracco a fare quello spot la patata tira ancora di più...


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ora che c'è Cracco a fare quello spot la patata tira ancora di più...


No mi piaceva anche Siffredi


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Quoto, troppo angosciante


Ma agli inizi pure troppo moscio...Una battuta ogni mezz'ora:sonnodue:


----------



## Horny (13 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E scusa l'OT (giuro che la chiudo qui Horny ma sta roba non la posso raccontare altrove) :
> parlando di maschi che mi piacciono.L'altro giorno sul autostrada c'era il furgone delle patatine S.Carlo con Cracco che mi "corteggiava" da tutte le porte.È un miracolo se non ho fatto tombola.....Ma che occhi!
> Chiuso OT e scusa di nuovo.


ma di che
io sono pro OT
cracco è il cuoco?
non è il mio tipo


----------



## Horny (13 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il libro non l'ho letto ma "Non ti muovere" non mi è piaciuto proprio....


io l'ho lasciato alla cassa del supermercato


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma di che
> io sono pro OT
> cracco è il cuoco?
> non è il mio tipo


----------



## Horny (13 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> View attachment 10480


si carino, ma te lo lascio,
preferisco il meccanico di Brunetta :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> si carino, ma te lo lascio,
> preferisco il meccanico di Brunetta :carneval:


E com'è il meccanico di Brunetta?
Così?


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> View attachment 10480


Mia moglie non lo gradisce.
"Molto più sexy e maschio Cannavacciuolo", dice sempre.
Il che spiega perché mi adora.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Mia moglie non lo gradisce.
> "Molto più sexy e maschio Cannavacciuolo", dice sempre.
> Il che spiega perché mi adora.


E chi è Cannavacciulo?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Mia moglie non lo gradisce.
> "Molto più sexy e maschio Cannavacciuolo", dice sempre.
> Il che spiega perché mi adora.


Assomigli a Cannavacciuolo?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E chi è Cannavacciulo?


Uno chef  partenopeo


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uno chef  partenopeo


Ho visto....sembra drogato di porchetta....Niente offesa per la moglie di Vincent


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ho visto....sembra drogato di porchetta....Niente offesa per la moglie di Vincent


Diciamo che ha un certa stazza


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che ha un certa stazza


Diciamo che nella posizione del missionario ti toglie letteralmente il respiro?(scusate la volgarità )


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Diciamo che nella posizione del missionario ti toglie letteralmente il respiro?(scusate la volgarità )


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


>


Ok....perdesse un po' di kg però sembrerebbe meno "minaccioso"....


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Assomigli a Cannavacciuolo?


Non lo saprai mai, credo.
Certo, è notorio che io sia pelato, il che esclude la somiglianza con Tonino (che assomiglia a Bruto di Popeye secondo me).


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che ha un certa stazza





Eratò ha detto:


> Ok....perdesse un po' di kg però sembrerebbe meno "minaccioso"....


Vi meritate quella checca di Cracco, con le movenze da Mastelloni e i foulardini color pastello. Tsè.

PS: Passante ti stimo tanto, s'intende.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Non lo saprai mai, credo.
> Certo, è notorio che io sia pelato, il che esclude la somiglianza con Tonino (che assomiglia a Bruto di Popeye secondo me).


si in effetti ha una folta capigliatura e modi unpo' rudi


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Vi meritate quella checca di Cracco, con le movenze da Mastelloni e i foulardini color pastello. Tsè.
> 
> PS: Passante ti stimo tanto, s'intende.


ma non era una critica


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Giugno 2015)

Scusa, il sabato a Milano è il fighetta-day. La celebrazione di Cracco giunge nel mio giorno "a quando tutti in un campo di lavoro, ragazzi?".


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Vi meritate quella checca di Cracco, con le movenze da Mastelloni e i foulardini color pastello. Tsè.
> 
> PS: Passante ti stimo tanto, s'intende.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Scusa, il sabato a Milano è il fighetta-day. La celebrazione di Cracco giunge nel mio giorno "a quando tutti in un campo di lavoro, ragazzi?".


Ma dai!Sul autostrada aveva uno sguardo molto da macho....


----------



## Horny (13 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E com'è il meccanico di Brunetta?
> Così? View attachment 10481


no, a me piacciono gli uomini sull'azzurro.


----------



## Horny (13 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ho visto....sembra drogato di porchetta....Niente offesa per la moglie di Vincent


 neppure lui il mio tipo.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> no, a me piacciono gli uomini sull'azzurro.


I puffi siiii...quelli piacciono pure a me.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> neppure lui il mio tipo.


Con lui,dopo altro che sigararetta....chiami il chirurgo toracico di corsa....


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> I puffi siiii...quelli piacciono pure a me.


Hahahahah pure a me

Ps. Ho visto il libro che mi hai consigliato.  Deve essere bello.  ne ho comprati 3 ieri...quindi sarà nel prossimo acquisto.  
Se ti piace questo genere di psico-thriller ho un paio di titolo da consigliarti. poi te li scrivo.


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2015)

Ma ma ma ma... mi state maltrattatando vincent per caso?


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Hahahahah pure a me
> 
> Ps. Ho visto il libro che mi hai consigliato.  Deve essere bello.  ne ho comprati 3 ieri...quindi sarà nel prossimo acquisto.
> Se ti piace questo genere di psico-thriller ho un paio di titolo da consigliarti. poi te li scrivo.


Vai consiglia...io ADORO i psico-thriller!:dance:Grazie


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma ma ma ma... mi state maltrattatando vincent per caso?


Noooo....Vincent ci piace:up:E Cannavacciulo che ci ha spaventate


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Noooo....Vincent ci piace:up:E Cannavacciulo che ci ha spaventate


Vero


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> si carino, ma te lo lascio,
> preferisco il meccanico di Brunetta :carneval:



Dovresti vedere il commesso di Maison du Monde e il sostituto del mio medico


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vai consiglia...io ADORO i psico-thriller!:dance:Grazie


Domani ti scrivo i titoli esatti.


----------



## Horny (14 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovresti vedere il commesso di Maison du Monde e il sostituto del mio medico


foto ne hai?
il mio numero lo sai....


----------



## Horny (14 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Domani ti scrivo i titoli esatti.


cosa sono i psico-thriller?


----------



## Horny (14 Giugno 2015)

se smette un attimo di piovere vado in libreria


----------



## Eratò (14 Giugno 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> cosa sono i psico-thriller?


https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thriller_psicologico


----------



## Horny (14 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thriller_psicologico


patricia highsmith credo di aver letto tutto.
hai letto il diario di Edith?


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2015)

I libri sono questi...tra i due io ho apprezzato molto di più il ladro di anime.


----------



## Eratò (14 Giugno 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> patricia highsmith credo di aver letto tutto.
> hai letto il diario di Edith?


No.Lo vado a cercare...


----------



## Eratò (14 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> I libri sono questi...tra i due io ho apprezzato molto di più il ladro di anime.View attachment 10488 View attachment 10487


Il ladro di anime l'ho letto e facevo fatica a cambiar pagina in attesa di terribili ritrovamenti...Molto coinvolgente e quel senso di claustrofobia ti inchioda.Bello.Leggiti La Psichiatra di Dorn.Ti piacerà sicuroSchegge lo segno:up:


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il ladro di anime l'ho letto e facevo fatica a cambiar pagina in attesa di terribili ritrovamenti...Molto coinvolgente e quel senso di claustrofobia ti inchioda.Bello.Leggiti La Psichiatra di Dorn.Ti piacerà sicuroSchegge lo segno:up:


Bene allora sei preparata...perché schegge su alcune cose è pure peggio ahahaha. 

Ok. Il libro lo segno. 

Ora sto leggendo "la scatola nera" di Michael Cornelly  ...


----------



## Eratò (14 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Bene allora sei preparata...perché schegge su alcune cose è pure peggio ahahaha.
> 
> Ok. Il libro lo segno.
> 
> Ora sto leggendo "la scatola nera" di Michael Cornelly  ...


:scared::scared:


----------



## Traccia (16 Giugno 2015)

"
«Ma la cosa più importante che le persone in genere non capiscono, – disse la signora – è che un matrimonio senza amore non è un matrimonio, che solo l’amore rende sacro il matrimonio, e che un matrimonio autentico è solo quello consacrato dall’amore».
«Ma che specie d’amore... amore... ma quale amore consacra il matrimonio?», disse balbettando il signore canuto e solitario. Notando lo stato di agitazione dell’interlocutore, la signora cercò di rispondere nel modo più gentile e preciso possibile. «L’amore autentico... Se c’è questo amore tra un uomo e una donna, allora è possibile il matrimonio», disse la signora. «Si, ma che cosa s'intende per amore autentico?», disse il signore dagli occhi brillanti, sorridendo in modo impacciato e un po’ intimidito. «Lo sanno tutti», disse la signora, desiderando evidentemente troncare il discorso con lui. «Io invece non lo so, – disse l'uomo – Dovrebbe chiarire cos'è che intende». «Come? Ma è molto semplice, – disse la signora, ma si fermò un attimo a riflettere – l’amore è la preferenza assoluta per qualcuno o qualcuna rispetto a tutti gli altri», disse.
«Preferire per quanto tempo? Per un mese? Per due giorni, per mezz’ora?», proferì il signore canuto e scoppiò a ridere. «No, mi scusi, è chiaro che parliamo di due cose diverse». «No, parlo proprio della stessa». 
«La signora intende dire – intervenne l’avvocato– che il matrimonio deve basarsi, innanzi tutto, sull’affetto, sull’amore, se vogliamo, e soltanto in presenza di questi presupposti il matrimonio rappresenta qualcosa, come dire, di sacro. Pertanto ogni matrimonio che non si fondi su un sincero affetto, sull’amore, se vogliamo, non racchiude in sé nessun vincolo morale. La comprendo bene?», concluse, rivolto alla signora. Con un cenno del capo quella espresse approvazione per l’interpretazione del suo pensiero. «E poi…» continuò il discorso l’avvocato, ma il signore nervoso con gli occhi che ora sembravano ardere, trattenendosi evidentemente a stento e non dando all’avvocato la possibilità di terminare, cominciò:
«No, io parlo proprio di quello, della preferenza per uno o una rispetto a tutti gli altri; ma io chiedo soltanto: preferenza per quanto tempo?» 
«Per quanto tempo? A lungo, per tutta la vita a volte», disse la signora, alzando le spalle. «Sì ma ciò succede solo nei romanzi, mai nella vita. Nella vita questa preferenza dura un anno, abbastanza raramente, più spesso dura dei mesi, a volte settimane, giorni, ore», disse, evidentemente sapendo che avrebbe stupito tutti con i suoi pensieri, e contento di ciò. «Ma che dite. Ma no! No, scusate», esclamammo tutti e tre all’unisono. Perfino il negoziante emise un suono di dissenso. «Sì, lo so, – ci urlò, con una voce che superava le altre – voi parlate di ciò che si ritiene esista, io parlo di ciò che è. Ogni uomo prova quello che voi chiamate amore per qualsiasi donna avvenente». 
«Ah, ma è terribile ciò che dite; non c’è forse tra le persone quel sentimento che viene definito amore e che dura non mesi e anni, ma per tutta la vita?» «No, non c’è. Anche se supponiamo che un uomo possa preferire una certa donna per tutta la vita, allora la donna, verosimilmente, gli preferirà poi qualcun altro; così è sempre stato ed è nel mondo», disse e, estratto il portasigarette, incominciò a fumare. «Ma può anche essere che il sentimento sia ricambiato», disse l’avvocato. «No, non è possibile, – replicò – così come non può avvenire che in un carico di piselli, due piselli precedentemente contrassegnati, stiano uno di fianco all’altro. Inoltre qui non si tratta soltanto di calcolo delle probabilità, ma è una questione di saturazione. Amare per tutta la vita una donna o un uomo è come sostenere che una candela arderà per tutta la vita», disse il vecchio aspirando avidamente il fumo della sigaretta. «Ma voi parlate sempre dell’amore fisico. Davvero voi non ammettete che vi sia un amore fondato su ideali comuni, su un’affinità spirituale?», chiese la signora. «Affinità spirituale! Consonanza degli ideali! – ripeté il vecchio emettendo il suo tipico verso – Ma in questo caso non ha senso dormire insieme (mi si perdoni la crudezza). Se no qui si finisce che si va a letto insieme per la consonanza degli ideali», concluse in una risata nervosa. «Ma scusate, – disse l’avvocato – i fatti contraddicono ciò che voi sostenete. Noi vediamo che i matrimoni esistono, che tutta l’umanità, o una buona parte di essa, vive una vita matrimoniale e molti la vivono onestamente e in modo duraturo». Il signore dai capelli bianchi scoppiò nuovamente a ridere. «Voi allora sostenete che il matrimonio si basa sull’amore e quando io esprimo dei dubbi sull’esistenza dell’amore, tranne quello fisico, voi me ne provate l’esistenza per il fatto che esistono i matrimoni. Ma il matrimonio, oggigiorno, è solo un inganno, un imbroglio!». «No, scusate, – disse l’avvocato – io dico semplicemente che i matrimoni esistevano ed esistono». «Esistono, ma in base a che cosa esistono? Esistevano ed esistono per quelle persone che vedono nel matrimonio qualcosa di misterioso, un sacramento, che li impegna nei confronti di Dio. Per loro esistono, non per noi. Qui la gente si sposa, senza vedere nel matrimonio altro aldilà dell’accoppiamento, e il risultato è sempre inganno, o violenza. Se è un imbroglio, è più facile da sopportare. Moglie e marito non fanno altro che imbrogliare la gente con la loro parvenza di monogamia e vivono in un regime di poligamia e poliandria. È meschino, ma ancora accettabile. Ma quando, come spesso accade, marito e moglie si impegnano davanti a tutti a vivere insieme per tutta la vita, e già dal secondo mese si odiano reciprocamente, vorrebbero separarsi eppure continuano a convivere, quello che scaturisce allora è un inferno orripilante, per via del quale si finisce alcoolizzati, ci si spara o si ammazza e si avvelena se stessi oppure l’altro», disse sempre più in fretta, non dando a nessuno la possibilità di intervenire e accalorandosi sempre di più. Tutti tacevano. «Sì, sicuramente vi sono episodi incresciosi nella vita matrimoniale», disse l’avvocato, desiderando interrompere quella discussione accesa e sconveniente. «Voi, mi pare, mi avete riconosciuto?», disse il signore dai capelli bianchi sottovoce e con calma. «No, non ho il piacere». «Il piacere non è granché. Mi chiamo Pozdnysev, quello a cui è capitato l'episodio increscioso al quale alludete, quello che, guarda un po', ha ucciso la moglie».
...
"

(dal libro che sto leggendo ora...
La Sonata a Kreutzer - Lev Tolstoj)


----------



## brenin (16 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No ma mi hai dato un buon suggerimento.Ho letto l'Ombra del Collezionista,la Finestra rotta ,la Luna fredda,la Lacrima del Diavolo...Ti consiglio Phobia di Dorn.Inerente anche alla tematica del forum...


Io segnalo questi due :
http://www.ibs.it/code/9788809770690/higashino-keigo/sospettato-x.html  ( psico thriller )

http://www.ibs.it/code/9788876252747/stevens-shane/io-ti-trover-o.html  ( agghiacciante, sembra sia stato scritto da un serial killer ).


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Io segnalo questi due :
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788809770690/higashino-keigo/sospettato-x.html  ( psico thriller )
> 
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788876252747/stevens-shane/io-ti-trover-o.html  ( agghiacciante, sembra sia stato scritto da un serial killer ).


uh belli, grazie del consiglio!!

io sto leggendo Ann Rice, ma non mi appassiona....


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Io segnalo questi due :
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788809770690/higashino-keigo/sospettato-x.html  ( psico thriller )
> 
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788876252747/stevens-shane/io-ti-trover-o.html  ( agghiacciante, sembra sia stato scritto da un serial killer ).


Grazie caro


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Io segnalo questi due :
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788809770690/higashino-keigo/sospettato-x.html  ( psico thriller )
> 
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788876252747/stevens-shane/io-ti-trover-o.html  ( agghiacciante, sembra sia stato scritto da un serial killer ).


interessanti. li ho segnati.
la mia "wish list" si sta allungando a dismisura :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> interessanti. li ho segnati.
> la mia "wish list" si sta allungando a dismisura :rotfl:


anche la mia


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> interessanti. li ho segnati.
> la mia "wish list" si sta allungando a dismisura :rotfl:


"La Zona Morta" e "L'ombra dello Scorpione" di King li avete già letti?Bellissimi....Tra i miei preferiti.


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> "La Zona Morta" e "L'ombra dello Scorpione" di King li avete già letti?Bellissimi....Tra i miei preferiti.


King non mi piace. 
dopo "il miglio verde" e "misery non deve morire" ho messo il punto...


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche la mia



un  giorno andiamo insieme in libreria a via Nazionale


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> King non mi piace.
> dopo "il miglio verde" e "misery non deve morire" ho messo il punto...


pure iooo! mi hanno regalato The Dome, non riesco ad andare avanti..

ho letto il miglio verde, misery e IT..


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pure iooo! mi hanno regalato The Dome, non riesco ad andare avanti..
> 
> ho letto il miglio verde, misery e IT..



c'hanno separato alla nascita a noi due :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> un  giorno andiamo insieme in libreria a via Nazionale


IBS?  volentieri!!

facciamo libreria, poi negozi :carneval: e poi aperitivo da Castroni


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uh belli, grazie del consiglio!!
> 
> io sto leggendo Ann Rice, ma non mi appassiona....


hai buon gusto.


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> King non mi piace.
> dopo "il miglio verde" e "misery non deve morire" ho messo il punto...


Peccato...la Zona Morta è un capolavoro....


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Peccato...la Zona Morta è un capolavoro....


vero.


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> IBS?  volentieri!!
> 
> *facciamo libreria, poi negozi :carneval: e poi aperitivo da Castroni *



Si IBS! 
va bene! ci sto!


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> c'hanno separato alla nascita a noi due :rotfl:


eh, mi sa :carneval:


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Peccato...la Zona Morta è un capolavoro....


eh ma non mi piace proprio il suo modo di scrivere... come non mi piace ken follet....


----------



## brenin (16 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> "La Zona Morta" e "L'ombra dello Scorpione" di King li avete già letti?Bellissimi....Tra i miei preferiti.


Ho letto "La zona morta", molto bello ( anche il film non era male ). Segnalo questo autore francese,del quale ho letto qualche thriller, e quello che più mi è piaciuto è :

http://www.ibs.it/code/9788811681410/grangeacute/giuramento.html - a mio avviso da leggere,per scoprire sino a dove può arrivare una mente malata, ed in quali abissi può trascinare.

tanto per cambiare un po' dai soliti Deaver,Connelly,George..... a proposito di Deaver,mi ha  deluso "L'ombra del collezionista", soprattutto nella seconda parte.....


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Ho letto "La zona morta", molto bello ( anche il film non era male ). Segnalo questo autore francese,del quale ho letto qualche thriller, e quello che più mi è piaciuto è :
> 
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788811681410/grangeacute/giuramento.html - a mio avviso da leggere,per scoprire sino a dove può arrivare una mente malata, ed in quali abissi può trascinare.
> 
> tanto per cambiare un po' dai soliti Deaver,Connelly,George..... a proposito di Deaver,mi ha  deluso "L'ombra del collezionista", soprattutto nella seconda parte.....


Connelly io lo amo però :inlove:


se vi piace la "patologia forense" leggete lei:
http://www.ibs.it/ser/serfat.asp?site=libri&xy=tess+gerritsen

dovete leggerli in ordine cronologico per capire i personaggi (che sono sempre gli stessi)


----------



## Tradito? (16 Giugno 2015)

Anche  un vecchio romanzo di baldacci non è male: il biglietto vincente


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Ho letto "La zona morta", molto bello ( anche il film non era male ). Segnalo questo autore francese,del quale ho letto qualche thriller, e quello che più mi è piaciuto è :
> 
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788811681410/grangeacute/giuramento.html - a mio avviso da leggere,per scoprire sino a dove può arrivare una mente malata, ed in quali abissi può trascinare.
> 
> tanto per cambiare un po' dai soliti Deaver,Connelly,George..... a proposito di Deaver,mi ha  deluso "L'ombra del collezionista", soprattutto nella seconda parte.....


Mi è piaciuto "L'ombra del collezionista" dal inizio alla fine...ma il preferito,per capacità di coinvolgimento,rimane Dorn...Bravissimo."La psichiatra","Phobia","Follia profonda","Il mio cuore cattivo"....L'unico che non mi ha entusiasmata quanto gli altri è  "Il superstite".


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Anche  un vecchio romanzo di baldacci non è male: il biglietto vincente


Non lo trovo. sicuro che il titolo è giusto?


----------



## Tradito? (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Non lo trovo. sicuro che il titolo è giusto?


https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_biglietto_vincente


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_biglietto_vincente



su IBS non lo trovo..


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> hai buon gusto.


perchè mi annoia la Rice?


----------



## Tradito? (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> su IBS non lo trovo..


boh forse è esaurito


----------



## brenin (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> su IBS non lo trovo..


su Amazon : http://www.amazon.it/Il-biglietto-vincente-David-Baldacci/dp/8804470860


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perchè mi annoia la Rice?


perchè è prolissa nello stile e scrive vaccate? :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> perchè è prolissa nello stile e scrive vaccate? :singleeye:


la penso esattamente come te :rotfl::rotfl: sto leggendo Intervista.. e mi sto a fa due scatole


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> perchè è prolissa nello stile e scrive vaccate? :singleeye:


concordo


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

e un'altra è sistemata


----------



## brenin (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Connelly io lo amo però :inlove:
> 
> 
> se vi piace la "patologia forense" leggete lei:
> ...


Anch'io..... Bosch è un personaggio suis generis,mi piace molto..... ma ogni tanto mi piace "cambiare", andare a scoprire nuovi autori ( Shane Stevens ad esempio ) che  descrivono cosa si cela dentro i peggiori istinti dell'anima. 
Dipende poi cosa maggiormente interessa..... nell'ambito thriller ( ad esempio il filone serial killer,romanzi basati anche su storie realmente accadute ). oppure un autore italiano - a mio avviso bravissimo e con un genere noir "soft" -che è De Giovanni
http://www.ibs.it/libri/de+giovanni+maurizio/libri+di+de+giovanni+maurizio.html

nessuno come lui ha la capacità di "immergerci" dentro Napoli ( anni '30 ). Da leggere  seguendo l'ordine cronologico


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Anch'io..... Bosch è un personaggio suis generis,mi piace molto..... ma ogni tanto mi piace "cambiare", andare a scoprire nuovi autori ( Shane Stevens ad esempio ) che  descrivono cosa si cela dentro i peggiori istinti dell'anima.
> Dipende poi cosa maggiormente interessa..... nell'ambito thriller ( ad esempio il filone serial killer,romanzi basati anche su storie realmente accadute ). oppure un autore italiano - a mio avviso bravissimo e con un genere noir "soft" -che è De Giovanni
> http://www.ibs.it/libri/de+giovanni+maurizio/libri+di+de+giovanni+maurizio.html
> 
> nessuno come lui ha la capacità di "immergerci" dentro Napoli ( anni '30 ). Da leggere  seguendo l'ordine cronologico



si si, anche io cambio spesso... 
poi ci sono scrittori come Connelly che seguo e quindi compro ogni libro che esce.

la scorsa settimana ho preso questo 

http://www.ibs.it/code/9788863809749/ware-ruth/invito.html


----------



## Fantastica (16 Giugno 2015)

Sono ignorantissima in tema. Ma mi sono comprata _Shining_ di King in lingua originale per esercitarmi. L'ho scelto solo perché il film mi aiuterà a capirlo.


----------



## brenin (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si si, anche io cambio spesso...
> poi ci sono scrittori come Connelly che seguo e quindi compro ogni libro che esce.
> 
> la scorsa settimana ho preso questo
> ...


La trama sembra interessante..... aspetto di leggere qualche recensione. Tra l'altro è appena uscito l'ultimo di Connelly con il mitico Bosch :

http://www.ibs.it/code/9788856640304/connelly-michael/scatola-nera.html


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> La trama sembra interessante..... aspetto di leggere qualche recensione. Tra l'altro è appena uscito l'ultimo di Connelly con il mitico Bosch :
> 
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788856640304/connelly-michael/scatola-nera.html



l'ho già quasi finito 
comprato il giorno stesso che è uscito


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono ignorantissima in tema. Ma mi sono comprata _Shining_ di King in lingua originale per esercitarmi. L'ho scelto solo perché il film mi aiuterà a capirlo.


io mi rifiuto di vedere il film, mai visto.. penso di essere l'unica al mondo..


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io mi rifiuto di vedere il film, mai visto.. penso di essere l'unica al mondo..



no no, siamo in due.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io mi rifiuto di vedere il film, mai visto.. penso di essere l'unica al mondo..


Perchè?


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no no, siamo in due.


ecco meno male :up:

io non posso impiegare due ore del mio tempo libero ad avere paura :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io mi rifiuto di vedere il film, mai visto.. penso di essere l'unica al mondo..





banshee ha detto:


> ecco meno male :up:
> 
> io non posso impiegare due ore del mio tempo libero ad avere paura :rotfl:


Il film è meno inquietante del libro....Bel film...


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè?


sono facilmente impressionabile.. non vedo horror, i pochi che ho visto non c'ho dormito settimane e si lo so che non è horror ma già solo per il fatto che ci stanno due gemelline strane per me è NO


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono facilmente impressionabile.. non vedo horror, i pochi che ho visto non c'ho dormito settimane e si lo so che non è horror ma già solo per il fatto che ci stanno due gemelline strane per me è NO


A parte che le due gemelline si vedono per 2 secondi...
Comunque sono facilmente impressionabile anche io, non li guardo gli horror, ma quello è un gran bel film.
Non è horror, è solo molto inquietante...ansiogeno. Ma di horror non c'è praticamente niente.
Ha ragione Eratò, è molto più inquietante il libro...


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A parte che le due gemelline si vedono per 2 secondi...
> Comunque sono facilmente impressionabile anche io, non li guardo gli horror, ma quello è un gran bel film.
> Non è horror, è solo molto inquietante...ansiogeno. Ma di horror non c'è praticamente niente.
> Ha ragione Eratò, è molto più inquietante il libro...


io sono strana, i libri li leggo senza problemi, e in gioventù giocavo pure ai survival horror, ero appassionatissima di Silent Hill e Resident Evil.

ma i film proprio no. ansiogeni, senza sangue o splatter, è uguale, mi sento male..


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sono strana, i libri li leggo senza problemi, e in gioventù giocavo pure ai survival horror, ero appassionatissima di Silent Hill e Resident Evil.
> 
> ma i film proprio no. ansiogeni, senza sangue o splatter, è uguale, mi sento male..


Ah ma parli con me, ho visto malauguratamente "The Ring" e ho smesso di guardare certi film...:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah ma parli con me, ho visto malauguratamente "The Ring" e ho smesso di guardare certi film...:rotfl:


Cavolo...."The Ring" mi ha spaventata a morte pure a me....


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cavolo...."The Ring" mi ha spaventata a morte pure a me....


Meglio che non ti dico allora...


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no no, siamo in due.





banshee ha detto:


> sono facilmente impressionabile.. non vedo horror, i pochi che ho visto non c'ho dormito settimane e si lo so che non è horror ma già solo per il fatto che ci stanno due gemelline strane per me è NO





Nicka ha detto:


> A parte che le due gemelline si vedono per 2 secondi...
> Comunque sono facilmente impressionabile anche io, non li guardo gli horror, ma quello è un gran bel film.
> Non è horror, è solo molto inquietante...ansiogeno. Ma di horror non c'è praticamente niente.
> Ha ragione Eratò, è molto più inquietante il libro...





Nicka ha detto:


> Ah ma parli con me, ho visto malauguratamente "The Ring" e ho smesso di guardare certi film...:rotfl:





Eratò ha detto:


> Cavolo...."The Ring" mi ha spaventata a morte pure a me....


la prima di voi che però ammette di aver visto il silenzio degli innocenti, la gonfio


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la prima di voi che però ammette di aver visto il silenzio degli innocenti, la gonfio


:fischio:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la prima di voi che però ammette di aver visto il silenzio degli innocenti, la gonfio


Quello è un supermega filmone! Che vuoi?!


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :fischio:





Nicka ha detto:


> Quello è un supermega filmone! Che vuoi?!


è anche l'ansia fatta film 

e poi se Oscuro mi chiama Lecter, avrà i suoi buoni motivi o no?

[video=youtube;qcTQfTCht6I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcTQfTCht6I[/video]

giuro che la mia voce non è così


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la prima di voi che però ammette di aver visto il silenzio degli innocenti, la gonfio


L'ho visto ma non mi ha spaventata quanto the ringSo' strana lo soAnzi son stranamente attratta dal analisi psicologica dei serial killer...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> L'ho visto ma non mi ha spaventata quanto the ringSo' strana lo soAnzi son stranamente attratta dal analisi psicologica dei serial killer...


The Ring è il peggio che io abbia mai visto
Lo dico tutte le volte: quella stronza con i capelli lunghi era nel mio corridoio ogni notte per mesi...



PER PERPLESSO
ho visto il Segreto degli innocenti almeno 10 volte


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è anche l'ansia fatta film
> 
> e poi se Oscuro mi chiama Lecter, avrà i suoi buoni motivi o no?
> 
> ...


Ti ho mai detto vero che mi intendo di scene del crimine e serial killer dalla notte dei tempi?!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti ho mai detto vero che mi intendo di scene del crimine e serial killer dalla notte dei tempi?!


quindi se mi fa a fettine e mi getta in qualche dirupo posso contare su di te e su Oscuro per smascherarlo?


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti ho mai detto vero che mi intendo di scene del crimine e serial killer dalla notte dei tempi?!


Hai visto i documentari su Chicatillo?Altro che Lecter....


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> The Ring è il peggio che io abbia mai visto
> Lo dico tutte le volte: quella stronza con i capelli lunghi era nel mio corridoio ogni notte per mesi...
> 
> 
> ...


infatti tu 6 la mia Clarissa Sturling.   l'unica che non deve temere


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> The Ring è il peggio che io abbia mai visto
> Lo dico tutte le volte: quella stronza con i capelli lunghi era nel mio corridoio ogni notte per mesi...
> 
> 
> ...


Io andavo a fare la pipi con tutte le luci accese...altrimenti preferivo farmela adosso.Poi ovviamente le TV son sparite di casa :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il film è meno inquietante del libro....Bel film...


il finale è diverso


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Hai visto i documentari su Chicatillo?Altro che Lecter....


Chikatilo.

l'hanno lasciato fare per anni perchè la polizia sovietica riteneva che i serial killer fossero un'esclusiva del decadente Occidente e nemmeno davano credito alle denunce per la scomparsa delle vittime.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è anche l'ansia fatta film
> 
> e poi se Oscuro mi chiama Lecter, avrà i suoi buoni motivi o no?
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti tu 6 la mia Clarissa Sturling.   l'unica che non deve temere


:cappelli:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> The Ring è il peggio che io abbia mai visto
> Lo dico tutte le volte: quella stronza con i capelli lunghi era nel mio corridoio ogni notte per mesi...
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco!

Allora, racconto il retroscena di The Ring e perchè mi ha fatto cacare letteralmente sotto. Ma forse lo avevo già detto, vabbè!
Praticamente io l'ho visto al cinema il primo giorno che è uscito, con la mia migliore amica.
Non sapevamo che film fosse, pensavano alla classica stronzata mezza commedia americana...
"hai mai visto quel film che dopo 7 giorni muori?! gne gne gne ah ah ah!!" 
Io del trailer ricordavo solo ste due pirla che si faceva la risata parlando della videocassetta.
Bene, andiamo al cinema, era primo pomeriggio, la sala era completamente vuota.
Eravamo solo noi due.
Non sto a spiegare il film, lo avete visto. 
Siamo arrivate alla scena di quando la ritrovano con un'ansia terrificante.
Dopo quella scena sapete che il film non è finito, benissimo. C'è una delle scene clou, lì ci siamo abbracciate urlando. Ma non sto scherzando. Cazzo, io pensavo che il film fosse finito. Invece no.
Vaffanculo.
Usciamo da quel cazzo di cinema con le lacrime agli occhi per il nervoso.
Svoltiamo l'angolo e ci troviamo una scala appoggiata...simbologia presente nel film...
Alziamo il passo e ce ne scappiamo.
Andiamo alla fermata dell'autobus e contemporanemente, non scherzo, squilla il telefono a entrambe.
In quel momento mi sarei buttata in strada.
Per una settimana ho fatto fatica a dormire...

E io dopo quel film ho smesso di vedere gli horror, oh...quello mi ha proprio infastidita.


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Hai visto i documentari su Chicatillo?Altro che Lecter....



io si... ste cose mi piacciono


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> quindi se mi fa a fettine e mi getta in qualche dirupo posso contare su di te e su Oscuro per smascherarlo?


Assolutamente...


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Chikatilo.
> 
> l'hanno lasciato fare per anni perchè la polizia sovietica riteneva che i serial killer fossero un'esclusiva del decadente Occidente e nemmeno davano credito alle denunce per la scomparsa delle vittime.


E non era neanche il peggiore tra tutti...La polizia sovietica non ne parliamo proprio.Ti becchi nel luogo del delitto un tizio con una 24ore con dentro corde e coltelli e lo lasci libero per una ventina d'anni...!Una delle tante tragedie occultate dal Unione Sovietica....


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è anche l'ansia fatta film
> 
> e poi se Oscuro mi chiama Lecter, avrà i suoi buoni motivi o no?
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvHdDGEKrVo


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

no Perplesso,  mai visto "Il Silenzio degli Innocenti" e mai lo vedrò.

Mai visto The ring, non lo vedrò mai.

Mi volevano trascinare a vedere Insidious, c'ho mandato l'omo da solo con i nostri amici, io sono andata a casa a leggere.

:mexican:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco!
> 
> Allora, racconto il retroscena di The Ring e perchè mi ha fatto cacare letteralmente sotto. Ma forse lo avevo già detto, vabbè!
> Praticamente io l'ho visto al cinema il primo giorno che è uscito, con la mia migliore amica.
> ...



MA PER CARITA' DEDDIOOO!!

ma io nemmeno morta, ma perchè devo sprecare due ore del mio tempo libero ad avere paura e poi non dormire!!

no no no, w GOT!!


----------



## Fantastica (17 Giugno 2015)

Io The Ring l'ho visto per tre quarti attraverso una fessura delle dita intrecciate sugli occhi e con le orecchie tappate dai pollici. Mi ha fatto una paura della madonna fin dalle primissime scene. Meno male che il mio uomo è uno che quei film lì lo fanno al massimo ridacchiare e che... me li racconta sottovoce. Insomma, è un partner ideale per questo genere. Shining NON dà l'effetto The Ring, giuro.
A me capitò di voler dormire nel letto abbracciata a mia madre dopo aver visto "Suspiria" di Dario Argento. Non vi dico quanti anni avevo perché mi vergogno


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io The Ring l'ho visto per tre quarti attraverso una fessura delle dita intrecciate sugli occhi e con le orecchie tappate dai pollici. Mi ha fatto una paura della madonna fin dalle primissime scene. Meno male che il mio uomo è uno che quei film lì lo fanno al massimo ridacchiare e che... me li racconta sottovoce. Insomma, è un partner ideale per questo genere. Shining NON dà l'effetto The Ring, giuro.
> *A me capitò di voler dormire nel letto abbracciata a mia madre dopo aver visto "Suspiria" di Dario Argento. Non vi dico quanti anni avevo perché mi vergogno*


a me è capitato con The Blair Witch Project.

avevo 16 anni. 

e sì, va bene, il mondo sostiene che "non fa paura", io sono rimasta terrorizzata. ma sarà che ho casa in montagna per cui il bosco di notte non mi ha mai rimandato a parvenze di tranquillità, ecco...


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a me è capitato con The Blair Witch Project.
> 
> avevo 16 anni.
> 
> e sì, va bene, il mondo sostiene che "non fa paura", io sono rimasta terrorizzata. ma sarà che ho casa in montagna per cui il bosco di notte non mi ha mai rimandato a parvenze di tranquillità, ecco...


No dai. Quello no cribbio!!


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No dai. Quello no cribbio!!




che??  

no  senti a me quei 3 imbecilli da soli nel bosco, che trovano resti di  animali, perdono dita e orecchie, trovano rituali di sangue, sentono  urla strane e CONTINUANO IMPERTERRITI PERCHE' CERTO, LORO DEVONO  REALIZZARE IL DOCUMENTARIO mi hanno messo un'ansia....ma vaffanculooo  andate a casa!! 

:mrgreen: sono molto partecipativa quando guardo questi film.


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

E The Village l'avete visto?


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> E The Village l'avete visto?


no


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no


Ecco non farlo mai


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a me è capitato con The Blair Witch Project.
> 
> avevo 16 anni.
> 
> e sì, va bene, il mondo sostiene che "non fa paura", io sono rimasta terrorizzata. ma sarà che ho casa in montagna per cui il bosco di notte non mi ha mai rimandato a parvenze di tranquillità, ecco...


Uno dei film più inutili mai fatti...soldi sprecati e aspettative deluse...


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che??
> 
> no  senti a me quei 3 imbecilli da soli nel bosco, che trovano resti di  animali, perdono dita e orecchie, trovano rituali di sangue, sentono  urla strane e CONTINUANO IMPERTERRITI PERCHE' CERTO, LORO DEVONO  REALIZZARE IL DOCUMENTARIO mi hanno messo un'ansia....ma vaffanculooo  andate a casa!!
> 
> :mrgreen: sono molto partecipativa quando guardo questi film.


Devo dire che in quel caso ero partita prevenuta.
Ne avevano parlato come di una cosa spaventosissima, come di un vero documentario, avevo letto che negli Stati Uniti c'erano le ambulanze fuori dai cinema...
Ecco...io chissà che mi immaginavo.
Quando ci sono andata già ero terrorizzata.
Quando è finito ho detto "ooooohhhh bene!! ora inizia!!!"...e invece no, era finito... 
Mi sono alzata mandando affanculo il film...


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devo dire che in quel caso ero partita prevenuta.
> Ne avevano parlato come di una cosa spaventosissima, come di un vero documentario, avevo letto che negli Stati Uniti c'erano le ambulanze fuori dai cinema...
> Ecco...io chissà che mi immaginavo.
> Quando ci sono andata già ero terrorizzata.
> ...


scusa ma tu comunque vada mandi affanculo il film: che faccia paura o che non la faccia:singleeye:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ecco non farlo mai


non ci penso proprio


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma tu comunque vada mandi affanculo il film: che faccia paura o che non la faccia:singleeye:


Mando più che altro affanculo il film se non me lo aspetto.
Quando ho visto L'Esorcista non l'ho mandato affanculo.
Sapevo che mi avrebbe infastidita, me lo aspettavo, l'ho guardato e poi mi sono detta "mai più".
Devo dire che è pure un genere che mi colpisce particolarmente e mi dà parecchio fastidio. Ma ecco, lì me lo aspettavo...


----------



## Vincent Vega (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A parte che le due gemelline si vedono per 2 secondi...
> Comunque sono facilmente impressionabile anche io, non li guardo gli horror, ma quello è un gran bel film.
> Non è horror, è solo molto inquietante...ansiogeno. Ma di horror non c'è praticamente niente.
> Ha ragione Eratò, è molto più inquietante il libro...


Però la scena "tesoro sono tornato a casa", con gli occhi allucinati e l'accetta in mano, è un must. Nicholson lo adoro.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Però la scena "tesoro sono tornato a casa", con gli occhi allucinati e l'accetta in mano, è un must. Nicholson lo adoro.


Per me è un film bellissimo.
Hai visto il documentario che ne hanno fatto?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me è un film bellissimo.
> Hai visto il documentario che ne hanno fatto?


No, ne hanno fatto un documentario? nicholson è bravissimo ed ha una mimica facciale eccellente


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non ci penso proprio




Convigton, Pennsylvania: un villaggio americano del XIX secolo è circondato da una foresta che sembra essere infestata da mostruose creature.
 All'interno del villaggio, completamente isolato dal resto del mondo,  la vita si svolge serena all'insegna di un patto che gli anziani della  comunità stipularono con delle misteriose creature dei boschi  circostanti chiamate "le creature innominabili": pare infatti che, in  passato, gli anziani promisero alle creature di non inoltrarsi nei loro  boschi a patto che esse non invadessero il villaggio. La promessa rimane  intatta a lungo, tanto che nessuno degli abitanti osa varcare i confini  dell'abitato e tutti si premuniscono di non usare nulla di colore  rosso, colore che pare attiri le bestie.
 Lucius pare però insofferente al divieto di avere contatti con  l'esterno, e prega gli anziani di dargli il permesso di avventurarsi nel  bosco, cosa che gli viene negata. La situazione precipita in breve  tempo, poiché l'uomo varca di poco la soglia del bosco e le creature si  manifestano in città per palesare il proprio disappunto per la  violazione del patto. Lucius confessa intanto il proprio amore ad Ivy,  giovane non vedente, con la quale scambia una promessa di matrimonio.
 Noah, un ragazzo con patologie mentali, è però segretamente  innamorato di Ivy e, alla notizia della relazione tra i due, ferisce  Lucius riducendolo in fin di vita. Ivy chiede così al padre di  avventurarsi oltre il bosco per raggiungere la città dove potrà  comperare le medicine per il suo amato, e ottiene il permesso.
 Poco prima della partenza Ivy viene a conoscenza dal padre che le  creature sono state inventate dagli anziani che hanno inscenato più  volte la presenza degli stessi per impedire che gli abitanti del  villaggio si avventurassero in città. Con questa certezza Ivy si  avventura nel bosco in compagnia di due ragazzi che però, impauriti,  l'abbandonano. Da sola prosegue fino all'incontro con una delle  fantomatiche creature, che la giovane riesce a uccidere facendola cadere  in un fossato. Solo dopo la caduta si scopre che la creatura era in  realtà Noah che, sottratto un costume agli anziani, si era avventurato  nel bosco alla ricerca della donna che, non vedente, crede di aver  ucciso una bestia vera.
 Giunta al limitare del bosco Ivy fa l'incontro con un ranger di fine XX secolo,  che le procura i medicinali di cui necessita per salvare Lucius: si  scopre dunque che ella abita in una riserva protetta, nata per sogno di  un gruppo di uomini, gli anziani, che feriti chi per un lutto in  famiglia, chi per le asprezze del quotidiano, ha deciso di creare un  villaggio riportandolo indietro di un secolo, lontano dalla modernità e  dal dolore del quotidiano.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, ne hanno fatto un documentario? nicholson è bravissimo ed ha una mimica facciale eccellente


Si chiama "Room 237"... 
Spiega alcune cose, i retroscena, fa notare errori (voluti o meno).
Interessante!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si chiama "Room 237"...
> Spiega alcune cose, i retroscena, fa notare errori (voluti o meno).
> Interessante!


Dici che lo trovo in rete ?


----------



## Vincent Vega (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si chiama "Room 237"...
> Spiega alcune cose, i retroscena, fa notare errori (voluti o meno).
> Interessante!


Molto molto bello. Kubrik era un maniaco.[emoji6]


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici che lo trovo in rete ?


Direi di sì! Ora non riesco a controllare, ma c'è sicuramente!


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Però la scena "tesoro sono tornato a casa", con gli occhi allucinati e l'accetta in mano, è un must. Nicholson lo adoro.


l'ironia di scene come queste ovviamente è tutta sua (con la complicità di kubrick) ma nel libro di king non esiste


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Molto molto bello. Kubrik era un maniaco.[emoji6]


Maniaco a dir poco!! 
Stavo guardando Full Metal Jacket...e mi è pure tornato in mente il parallelismo dell'espressione di Nicholson e Palla di lardo...


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Molto molto bello. Kubrik era un maniaco.[emoji6]


un genio.
in quel documentario mi pare ci siano anche esempi di prospettive spettacolari .
sapevate che i rimasugli delle riprese dall'altro di shining sono state usate in blade runner?


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> un genio.
> in quel documentario mi pare ci siano anche esempi di prospettive spettacolari .
> sapevate che i rimasugli delle riprese dall'altro di shining sono state usate in blade runner?


Le prospettive, le luci e le finestre dove non potevano esserci, il piano sequenza del giro in triciclo che era in logica impossibile...
Bellissimo.


----------



## Vincent Vega (17 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ironia di scene come queste ovviamente è tutta sua (con la complicità di kubrick) ma nel libro di king non esiste


Il libro è completamente un'altra storia. Anche se il recente seguito fa abbastanza cagare.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le prospettive, le luci e le finestre dove non potevano esserci, il piano sequenza del giro in triciclo che era in logica impossibile...
> Bellissimo.


non per niente è nata lì la steadycam


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> un genio.
> in quel documentario mi pare ci siano anche esempi di prospettive spettacolari .
> sapevate che i rimasugli delle riprese dall'altro di shining sono state usate in blade runner?


Blade Runner, fantastico.
Se vi interessa andra' in onda un'elaborazione sceneggiata de il libro di P. Dick all'interno dei Racconti di Radio 3...


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Il libro è completamente un'altra storia. Anche se il recente seguito fa abbastanza cagare.


l'ho letto, già.
credo che shining però sia uno dei pochi esempi in cui il film batte il libro.
 l'esorcista invece è alla pari


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho letto, già.
> credo che shining però sia uno dei pochi esempi in cui il film batte il libro.
> l'esorcista invece è alla pari


Grazie al cazzo, L'Esorcista è IDENTICO al libro. Shining film e libro sono imparagonabili. Due cose diverse, come mele e pere.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie al cazzo, L'Esorcista è IDENTICO al libro. Shining film e libro sono imparagonabili. Due cose diverse, come mele e pere.


non proprio.
diciamo però che kubrick e nicholson sono troppo ingombranti per rimanere nelle righe di king.
sono a disposizione per maggiori numi


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non proprio.
> diciamo però che kubrick e nicholson sono troppo ingombranti per rimanere nelle righe di king.
> sono a disposizione per maggiori numi


Ma che cazzo stai dicendo, Minni.


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Molto molto bello. Kubrik era un maniaco.[emoji6]


Stanley Kubrick ebbe, tra i tanti sogni nel cassetto, due progetti irrealizzati che gli stavano particolarmente a cuore: la vita di  Napoleone e un film porno. ​  Un autentico film porno, realizzato con la stessa maniacale cura delle altre sue produzioni.​ Il film doveva intitolarsi _Blue Movie_ (in gergo statunitense, "film a luci rosse") ed era basato sull'omonimo romanzo di Terry Southern (1924-1995), sceneggiatore de _Il Dottor Stranamore_ ma anche di _Barbarella_ e _Easy Rider_.​ Southern organizzò a Kubrick proiezioni hard a domicilio e pare che quest'ultimo si  entusiasmasse, dicendo: "Sarebbe eccezionale fare un porno coi mezzi  degli Studios". ​  Avrebbe       dovuto essere il primo porno di Hollywood ad alto budget, con celebri star coinvolte in rapporti sessuali completi, senza controfigure.​ ​ "È stato lui a darmi l'idea. Una sera, stavamo lavorando a Stranamore, qualcuno ha portato a casa sua un film porno. Lo facemmo partire. Ben presto, Stanley si alzò e lasciò la stanza. Noi continuammo a guardare ancora un po', poi lo bloccammo. 
Più tardi Kubrick disse «Sarebbe bello se si potesse girarne uno con tutti i mezzi normalmente a disposizione». Quando tornai negli U.S.A. cominciai a scrivere un romanzo su questo spunto, e di tanto in tanto gliene mandavo dei brani. 
Conservo ancora un suo telegramma che dice "La tua descrizione del pompino nella scena con l'attrice stile Jeanne Moreau, è la più bella di sempre".

http://www.orizzontikubrickiani.it/Kubrickporn.html


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Cmq arancia meccanica non la batte nessuno


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Convigton, Pennsylvania: un villaggio americano del XIX secolo è circondato da una foresta che sembra essere infestata da mostruose creature.
> All'interno del villaggio, completamente isolato dal resto del mondo,  la vita si svolge serena all'insegna di un patto che gli anziani della  comunità stipularono con delle misteriose creature dei boschi  circostanti chiamate "le creature innominabili": pare infatti che, in  passato, gli anziani promisero alle creature di non inoltrarsi nei loro  boschi a patto che esse non invadessero il villaggio. La promessa rimane  intatta a lungo, tanto che nessuno degli abitanti osa varcare i confini  dell'abitato e tutti si premuniscono di non usare nulla di colore  rosso, colore che pare attiri le bestie.
> Lucius pare però insofferente al divieto di avere contatti con  l'esterno, e prega gli anziani di dargli il permesso di avventurarsi nel  bosco, cosa che gli viene negata. La situazione precipita in breve  tempo, poiché l'uomo varca di poco la soglia del bosco e le creature si  manifestano in città per palesare il proprio disappunto per la  violazione del patto. Lucius confessa intanto il proprio amore ad Ivy,  giovane non vedente, con la quale scambia una promessa di matrimonio.
> Noah, un ragazzo con patologie mentali, è però segretamente  innamorato di Ivy e, alla notizia della relazione tra i due, ferisce  Lucius riducendolo in fin di vita. Ivy chiede così al padre di  avventurarsi oltre il bosco per raggiungere la città dove potrà  comperare le medicine per il suo amato, e ottiene il permesso.
> ...


..ma dalla trama non mi sembra terrorizzante... lo è??


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ..ma dalla trama non mi sembra terrorizzante... lo è??


si :scared:


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si :scared:


ok eviterò allora


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si chiama "Room 237"...
> Spiega alcune cose, i retroscena, fa notare errori (voluti o meno).
> Interessante!


soprattutto fa dubitare dell'allunaggio dell'Apollo 11... bel paraculo Kubrick


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> soprattutto fa dubitare dell'allunaggio dell'Apollo 11... bel paraculo Kubrick


beh se servivano le luci giuste lui era l'uomo adatto


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ..ma dalla trama non mi sembra terrorizzante... lo è??


somiglia molto a Wayward Pines


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> somiglia molto a Wayward Pines


tu vedi questo genere di film? io no...

ma se mi tieni abbracciata tutta pucciosa e posso ripararmi dietro di te mentre vediamo il film ci posso provare


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu vedi questo genere di film? io no...
> 
> ma se mi tieni abbracciata tutta pucciosa e posso ripararmi dietro di te mentre vediamo il film ci posso provare


uhhh, mi piace l'idea :w00t::w00t:


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> uhhh, mi piace l'idea :w00t::w00t:




:inlove:


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

*Intermezzo musicale*

[video=youtube_share;nlAT4VafypY]http://youtu.be/nlAT4VafypY[/video]


----------



## brenin (18 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> l'ho già quasi finito
> comprato il giorno stesso che è uscito


e com'è ???? 

Mi permetto un suggerimento :
http://www.ibs.it/code/9788845250965/clavell-james/shogun.html ( una bellissima storia ambientata nel Giappone del 1600, un libro basato su una storia vera e che ci introduce ed accompagna a scoprire il Giappone e tutte le sue contraddizioni ). Appassionante,impossibile "staccarsi" dalla lettura....


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> e com'è ????
> 
> Mi permetto un suggerimento :
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788845250965/clavell-james/shogun.html ( una bellissima storia ambientata nel Giappone del 1600, un libro basato su una storia vera e che ci introduce ed accompagna a scoprire il Giappone e tutte le sue contraddizioni ). Appassionante,impossibile "staccarsi" dalla lettura....


bellissimo. ma io non sono proprio parziale quando si tratta di Bosch :inlove: 


grazie per il consiglio! 
molto interessante!


----------



## brenin (18 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Cmq arancia meccanica non la batte nessuno


Io ci aggiungerei Full metal jacket,tratto dal libro " Nato per uccidere " .


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Io ci aggiungerei Full metal jacket,tratto fal libro " nati per uccidere " .


non l'ho visto


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non l'ho visto


C'era ieri sera in tv...


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'era ieri sera in tv...



ieri sera sono stata tipo due ore al telefono


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> bellissimo. ma io non sono proprio parziale quando si tratta di Bosch :inlove:
> 
> 
> grazie per il consiglio!
> molto interessante!


quando dici bosch penso a ​hieronymus...el bosco


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ieri sera sono stata tipo due ore al telefono


Hai fatto bene!!


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 10510quando dici bosch penso a ​hieronymus...el bosco



in realtà il protagonista del libro si chiama proprio Hieronymus Bosch ... in onore del pittore che piaceva tanto alla mamma di Bosch


----------



## perplesso (18 Giugno 2015)

*questa sarebbe perfetta per Bender*



Simy ha detto:


> non l'ho visto


[video=youtube;mVof8uPsUbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVof8uPsUbY[/video]


----------



## Tradito? (18 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ieri sera sono stata tipo due ore al telefono


:up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene!!





Tradito? ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene!!


Dipende da chi stava dall'altra parte della cornetta...


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende da chi stava dall'altra parte della cornetta...


Ci stavi tu!?


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ci stavi tu!?


No.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No.


E allora vedi che ha fatto bene...? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> E allora vedi che ha fatto bene...? :carneval:


Ehh ultimamente ne sta facendo tante di cose fatte bene...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ehh ultimamente ne sta facendo tante di cose fatte bene...:rotfl:


che fai sfotti?


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*i*



Simy ha detto:


> che fai sfotti?


E si....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si....:rotfl:



:triste:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Dai*



Simy ha detto:


> :triste:


Capita....:rotfl:bel fonomeno però...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capita....:rotfl:bel fonomeno però...:rotfl::rotfl:


:triste:


----------

